# going from 9800 pro to xt question



## manicdan (Nov 1, 2004)

who here has gone from pro to xt with a bios flash and have any comments to mention, good or bad

i have a r360 core and i know i can reach the xt clocks no problem

im wondering if i will be able to use the temp sensor with an xt bios, or if i even have one


----------

